# Error message--fix? Ethernet setup



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

"*Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server".*

This shows up on only one of my 4 DVR receivers(HR21-100).

Network, router, other DVRs fine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you tried rebooting that receiver?

Is this a 100% wired ethernet setup?

How is it wired? Switches, adapters, router, etc.


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> Have you tried rebooting that receiver?
> 
> Is this a 100% wired ethernet setup?
> 
> How is it wired? Switches, adapters, router, etc.


100% hard wired to a switch and from the switch to the router. No adapters of any kind. I have rebooted, reauthorized, restarted the router, gave the HR21-110 a static ip, used top/bottom ethernet input on the box, etc.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you run a system test, does it say that Ethernet is Connected? Also, can you download On Demand content? Just checking to see that you have any sort of connectivity.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

OK... assuming you have your DVR's all on the same switch, have you tried a different port on the switch or a different ethernet cable from the swtich to the suspect DVR?

Do TVapps work? Are there any errors when you run a system test? EDIT: Yes like Stuart says.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Does the show you're trying to view play back normally on the DVR that recorded it? Sometimes this message is caused by a corrupted recording on the source DVR.


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you run a system test, does it say that Ethernet is Connected? Also, can you download On Demand content? Just checking to see that you have any sort of connectivity.


Every connectivity test is fine. Downloads are fine.


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Does the show you're trying to view play back normally on the DVR that recorded it? Sometimes this message is caused by a corrupted recording on the source DVR.


The originals play fine and I've tested this on the other three DVRs.

Thanks for all your good suggestions.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Everyperson said:


> "*Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server".*
> 
> This shows up on only one of my 4 DVR receivers(HR21-100).
> 
> ...


Kept getting that. It was a sign that my H21-100 was starting to fail. BTW, when that happen, both the remote and the front panel buttons refused to work. A RBR restored the HR21. First it was for a few weeks. Then it worked it way down to only a few hours.


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Kept getting that. It was a sign that my H21-100 was starting to fail. BTW, when that happen, both the remote and the front panel buttons refused to work. A RBR restored the HR21. First it was for a few weeks. Then it worked it way down to only a few hours.


This a replacement unit from D* and it is refurbished.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I've seen that message a couple of times when trying to view a show from my HR23. Just called up the same show and it worked. My guess is that some initialization got messed up the first time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Everyperson... I'm beginning to think it's time to call DIRECTV again. Terribly sorry.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Everyperson said:


> This a replacement unit from D* and it is refurbished.


It been here for years, so I think it was new when I got it. The replacement was another HR21-100. Don't see a refurbish tag and its appearance would suggest new old stock.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

Everyperson said:


> "*Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server".*
> 
> This shows up on only one of my 4 DVR receivers(HR21-100).
> 
> ...


I went through the whole process of getting YouTube video's to play and then apparently they did some type of "fix" so they would play nicely on all receivers. Everything worked great for me up to that point where I started getting the same error message while trying to play back recorded shows. Turns out that after having all the parental controls turned off in the settings they went and added another to play web videos which is automatically turned off and doesn't allow playing of recorded shows from one DVR to another over the Whole House setup! Why I have no idea? But if you enable playback of web video's on all your receivers they will play just fine afterwards.


----------

